# Picky Picky Winston



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

I am having a terrible time getting Winston to eat food that's good for him! I feel like a mom trying to get her kid to eat his veggies. :roll: What I'm feeding him right now is one part Blue Spa Select Weight Loss Formula, one part Authority Weight Loss/Hairball Control, two parts Royal Canin Indoor Mature 27, and two parts Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck. He leaves the Blue Spa and the Authority in the bowl, unless there's absolutely nothing of the other kinds left and he's super hungry. 
The Royal Canin really isn't all that great, ingredient-wise, but it was the only thing he'd eat when I was weaning him off of RC Kitten, and I'm afraid if I take it out before finding something else that he likes that he'll go on hunger strike. I got samples of Wellness Weight Control, Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul Light and Performatrin Ultra Slim Care, and tried the first two over the course of about 2 months. He won't eat the Wellness, he won't eat the CSFTCLS. I'm down to the Performatrin, and if that doesn't work, I'm out of ideas! Anyone have an idea how to get Winston to eat food that's good for him? Should I cut back on the amount of Royal Canin and hope for the best? Is there a miracle food out there that I should try?


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

I transitioned Truffles over from Royal Canin BabyCat to Chicken Soup, Wellness and Nutrience. Truffles refuses to eat the Wellness but he loves the Chicken Soup and the Nutrience. Since Nutrience is a Canadian only brand I found out, maybe you can try that one. I have the kitten formula on the Nutrience. Hopefully Winston will like it!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I remember seeing in past posts that sometimes it works if you will crush up some of the kibble they like & use it to coat the kibble they don't like. 
Also read about gut-feeding. When you put the foods (veggies, etc) that your hedgie won't eat in with the mealworms & they will eat it & then he can eat the mealworms. 
Also read that you can try to moisten some of the food he doesn't like. May like it better that way.
Don't know if any of that will work. My Cholla will eat any kibble I put in front of him, and mealies, but nothing else. The only method I've tried is the gut-feeeding, which is working pretty well.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I've been treating my hedgehog for dry skin by sprinkling flax seed oil over his kibble. He seems to really love it, and I wonder if yours might too. You can bu the flax seed oil in capsules from the grocery store, and they keep for a really long time.


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

EryBee said:


> I've been treating my hedgehog for dry skin by sprinkling flax seed oil over his kibble. He seems to really love it, and I wonder if yours might too. You can bu the flax seed oil in capsules from the grocery store, and they keep for a really long time.


I'm already giving him flax seed oil. It doesn't seem to make any difference in what he will or will not eat, unfortunately.



PJM said:


> I remember seeing in past posts that sometimes it works if you will crush up some of the kibble they like & use it to coat the kibble they don't like.


Tried that, too. He's too smart for his own good.  As for gutloading, I fed his mealworms carrot before killing them in the freezer (my mom won't allow live mealworms in the house).


----------



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

PJM said:


> Also read about gut-feeding. When you put the foods (veggies, etc) that your hedgie won't eat in with the mealworms & they will eat it & then he can eat the mealworms.


My hedgehogs won't eat mealworms... I'm afraid to put the mealworms just in their bowls cause I'm afraid they'll crawl out and just be loose in my house. Can I feed them dead mealworms, or do they have to be living? They need a treat, and gut-feeding sounds like a good idea...


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I feel for everyone's troubles, but I must conceal a giggle at your terrible two toddlers!


----------

